

Ask HN: Why is self-post text grey? - StavrosK

It looks like a downvoted comment, it is harder to read because the contrast is too low and the "downvoted comment" look primes me to expect that I'll read something stupid. Can it be changed to just black?
======
mooism2
It's to encourage you to either keep it short, or to post it to your blog
instead (and then post the link to your blog post to HN).

